# JAE 30th Aug...



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi all,

*Serious Performance will be in attendance at the Japanese Auto Extravaganza on Saturday 30th August 2008* :thumb:.

Not only are we the *Official sponsor* of the Show & Shine Competition along with Banzai Magazine, we will also have a trade stand in the main covered trade area where we will have many of our brands on offer such as: Finish Kare, Serious Performance Products, Duragloss, Poorboys, Meguiars, Dodo Juice and Aquatouch Microfibre.

*There will be a 10% product discount on the day!*

Info on the Show & Shine can be found here:
http://www.japcarclub.com/jae/forums/index.php?showtopic=820

Any questions or queries let me know otherwise we look forward to seeing you on the day!

Cheers.
Alex .


----------

